# Has anyone purchased a refurbished Bolt from Tivo Outlet?



## slacker77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has had any issues with their refurbished boxes purchased from the outlet or if I should just bite the bullet with the extra $50 for a brand new one.


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

slacker77 said:


> Wondering if anyone has had any issues with their refurbished boxes purchased from the outlet or if I should just bite the bullet with the extra $50 for a brand new one.


I did not purchase, but my Bolt died and they sent me a refurbished box as a replacement. It was well packaged and worked perfectly. They pre-registered to me, so that was done, but it still needed to upgrade the firmware when I got it.

I personally would buy from the outlet unless I found a better deal on a new one.


----------



## iokajoe (Mar 18, 2007)

With promo code "OLYMPICS" a new 500GB tivo bolt is currently $175 vs. $150 for a refurb.

I think I'd probably pay the extra $25 for a new one.

Joe


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

jhermit said:


> I did not purchase, but my Bolt died and they sent me a refurbished box as a replacement. It was well packaged and worked perfectly. They pre-registered to me, so that was done, but it still needed to upgrade the firmware when I got it.
> 
> I personally would buy from the outlet unless I found a better deal on a new one.


Identical situation with me here. About a month ago. The refurbished Bolt I received from TiVo is working great!


----------



## slacker77 (Aug 8, 2016)

iokajoe said:


> With promo code "OLYMPICS" a new 500GB tivo bolt is currently $175 vs. $150 for a refurb.
> 
> I think I'd probably pay the extra $25 for a new one.
> 
> Joe


It would be nice if that code worked on refurb units. Still a good deal though. Thanks.


----------

